# Can I feed kibbles and Raw?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I currently have Molly on Orijen and Merrick can food mix. I would love to feed strictly Raw but my wife doesn't want anything to do with it. My wife feeds Molly in the morning (can and kibble mix) because I leave earlier for work but at night I could take full responsibility and feed her Raw would this be a bad idea?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you want to feed both you can- feed kibble one meal, then raw the other. They digest at different rates so it works best if you feed them separately. Works well for mine


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They don't digest at different rates, but your dog may choose the raw over the kibble if you are feeding in the same meal. 
I would pre-package meals for your wife to feed if you really want to do this. If I know I won't be home to feed the dogs, I'll make up portions for my husband or kids to just put in their bowls.
Otherwise, if your dog does fine on the am meal and will eat it, then stay with what you are doing. 
I feed raw because I don't want to deal with recalls on manufactured diets and I know I have control over what goes into my dogs.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stosh said:


> If you want to feed both you can- feed kibble one meal, then raw the other. They digest at different rates so it works best if you feed them separately. Works well for mine


 
Thank you 

I just noticed that someone post the same thread sorry if I annoyed anyone


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> They don't digest at different rates, but your dog may choose the raw over the kibble if you are feeding in the same meal.
> I would prepackage meals for your wife to feed if you really want to do this. If I know I won't be home to feed the dogs, I'll make up portions for my husband or kids to just put in their bowls.


Thats a great graet idea!!! thank you


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> They don't digest at different rates, but your dog may choose the raw over the kibble if you are feeding in the same meal.
> I would pre-package meals for your wife to feed if you really want to do this. If I know I won't be home to feed the dogs, I'll make up portions for my husband or kids to just put in their bowls.
> Otherwise, if your dog does fine on the am meal and will eat it, then stay with what you are doing.
> I feed raw because I don't want to deal with recalls on manufactured diets and I know I have control over what goes into my dogs.


 
My wife just does like the idea of a raw piece of meat and bone on the floor!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I made the mistake of feeding raw frozen chicken patties on top of kibble- naturally, they'd eat the raw and stop there


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have her feed in the crate or outside. My dogs don't have food on the floor, it is in their mouth. Kacie is a really slow eater and takes the food away from the bowl to eat, so I send her outside so the other dogs don't rob her bowl when she is away from it. She has a really bad dental alignment so she gets a pass in how she eats. Karlo and Onyx eat in the birdroom and both are exhuberant when they eat, so nothing touches the floor. It is in their mouth and down their throats pretty quick. The only exception is the pork neck bones, they are a bit harder to eat, so they all go outside for those.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

*Dog digestion time*

*A question often asked is how long does it take for a dog to digest his meal*. Probably this information is wanted to determine when it's time to let the dog out for a sanitary walk or it's just curiosity. There is no simple answer though as passage time depends on several factors. Each dog is an individual. 
*In general, raw dog food takes about 4 to 6 hours to move through your dog*. Dry dog food takes a bit longer to digest and spends about 10 to 12 hours inside your dog.

Copied from the web, it was easier than citing my book on holistic dog care. Foods do digest at a different rate. I feed dry in the morning and raw in the evening.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When they are fed together they go thru together(should have clarified that in my post above)...of course the kibble will probably slow down everything, but that isn't a reason not to feed raw/kibble in the same meal.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried Sojos Dehydrated raw food....I have the same issues with Raw and this seemed like a good comprise but I don't know too much about it?


----------

